# Birds in Sacramento, CA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got an email from a lady out in California. She's got three "fancy", unbanded pigeons that were brought to her for one reason or another. She's not sure if they are really Ferals or not, so it undecided whether to just let them go or try to find homes for them. For homes.........she came to 911 Pigeon Alert. We find it very difficult to get the racing folks to take an unbanded bird. I suggested to her, that I post here. If someone who "knows" pigeons can take them and try to determine whether they need to be "kept" or released, I would feel better about them. Don't want to keep a bird captive that is used to being "in the wild", but at the same time, don't want to turn a bird out on it's own, when that's not the right thing to do. I can't tell from pictures, what she actually has there. I'll list the pictures below. If anyone can help out, let me know. Thanks

PS> In Picture 001, there are three birds. The Red and White birds are unbanded. The Splash is a banded bird. We'll find a home for it if we don't find the owner.

In Picture 002..........it appears to me to be a Tippler, or High Flyer of some kind? Not banded though, so don't know for sure. I'm pretty SURE that it's not a feral though.  The check bird in the background is a Feral for sure and will be released at some point. Think it was attacked by a hawk.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Renee....Jennifer has been in contact with me about the other pigeons she has and also about these birds that you listed here (she wrote last night). I am going to meet her tomorrow to take them unless someone else nearby is able to help out. Jennifer has her hands full with her other "house" pijies and one of these guys especially is a big talker.  The red-and-white is reluctant to fly, though he has checked out thoroughly with the vet. 

I didn't know that some of them are possibly feral so that's good to know. I can't access the pictures you posted, Renee, but I believe they are the same pictures Jennifer sent me last night. In one picture there is a dark grey guy. Is this the one that you think is feral for sure? I can observe them and see. Any more info you have would be great. Here is the information I have from Jennifer (hopefully I have this all right lol) :

There are six birds altogether: two fancies, red-and-white, and three "racers". 
The fancies and the red-and-white should be content here. If anyone with more flight space available is interested in the untrackable racer, or the possibly untrackable racer (a '98), or the Baltimore bird (who at the moment is also untracked, as Jennifer hasn't been able to contact that club yet), go for it!  I am partial to the dark gray one (he looks just like my cat old cat Gary ) but am not sure atm exactly which one he is.....I believe he is the one thought to be feral, but then I don't know where he fits in on the list above. Oh well, I guess all will be revealed soon.  So anyone who is interested in any of them close by, let us know, and if you can't get them from Jennifer, you can always get them from me down the road.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MJ .. thank you so very much for helping out with these birds. We have a really tough time finding homes in the Sacto area. I was able to see the pics .. some nice looking birds. I'm sure you will get some pictures for us too when the birds are home with you.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Thanks Renee....Jennifer has been in contact with me about the other pigeons she has and also about these birds that you listed here (she wrote last night). I am going to meet her tomorrow to take them unless someone else nearby is able to help out. Jennifer has her hands full with her other "house" pijies and one of these guys especially is a big talker.  The red-and-white is reluctant to fly, though he has checked out thoroughly with the vet.
> 
> I didn't know that some of them are possibly feral so that's good to know. I can't access the pictures you posted, Renee, but I believe they are the same pictures Jennifer sent me last night. In one picture there is a dark grey guy. Is this the one that you think is feral for sure? I can observe them and see. Any more info you have would be great. Here is the information I have from Jennifer (hopefully I have this all right lol) :
> 
> ...


I guess you are the one that Jennifer wrote me about. She thought I would get mad if she wrote and told me that she had a home for all the birds!! She wrote "Don't kill me, but........" and I said "Are you KIDDING ME???" LOL
If a bird needs a home and someone will give it a GOOD home, then it's fine with me. 
The 98 bird is someone elses case (don't remember who) but it's VERY unlikely that the "owner" will be found for a bird that old. 
So, go for it.......and THANK YOU!!


----------

